

An older poster of the moon before tonights - hsmyers
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-03/digital-maps-moonscape-could-reveal-safe-landing-spots-and-traversable-terrain

======
hsmyers
What I'd really like to know is the source for the hopefully uncropped
version. I assume this is from NASA, but between servers that are down and
search failures, I'm thinking that one of HNs readers might already know...

